# What fisher model to buy



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking into getting a little more advanced in leak detection, looking at some fisher units, the xlt-30 xlt-17 or the older xlt-16, anyone have any good or bad experience with any of these units? Anything way better out there? Getting more and more slab leaks and don't want to sub out the detections anymore - thanks


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a XLT 30. It is prolly more capable than the user.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone use the sub-terra leak detector?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

How bout the xlt 20?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Hillside said:


> How bout the xlt 20?


A 20 would do what you need.

But the 30 has more filters and a digital readout, I like that better than the meter.

What are you using now?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I am a Metrotech guy. I have heard great things about Fisher. Get the digital display and filters.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Could a leak detector be able to find/locate where water enters under the slab of homes if a faucet is running inside? I go back in forth of wither top buy one or not, but just can't justify it yet. Then again there have been times I really needed one...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Will said:


> Could a leak detector be able to find/locate where water enters under the slab of homes if a faucet is running inside? I go back in forth of wither top buy one or not, but just can't justify it yet. Then again there have been times I really needed one...


It would be a pain. I can hook my locator on inside and find it easy enough.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

I have Fisher xlt 20 on ebay right now. I have 2 xlt 16 and I had an xlt 30 digital unit. Fisher makes very good leak detectors. I also use the liitle foot probe from Fisher. It is great on copper pinholes in walls where the meter is not moving but customer is showing water. Listening on the stops with it tells you where the small pinhole in wall will be.You also will need pipe tracing equipment for under slab leaks. I use metrotech units. The other issue is some leaks will require the use of nitrogen or air to help create the sound you need to find the leak. Also miroengineering has a good detector. I think they are sold by mytana. The learning curve can be tough. Also metrotech has a acoustic locator with tracer gas option. Spoke with sales today about $5000.00


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I had the general gen ear and it was worthless in my opinion, the guys from American leak have pretty nice setups but are strictly there own brand so i'm told, I have a ridgid 5watt brick and a ridgid scout that I just bought and am going to start learning how to use, I've farmed out enough to buy a complete setup...... A few times, and now have a chance to get into a h.o.a community with two to 3 a month and they only replace one line from fixture to fixture at a time, all are re-routes, most will b easy but don't want to have to call in backup, I bought a nitrogen tank and reg, just piecing together a full proof system, I saw the xlt-20 on eBay, I have a lead on a xlt-30 for 1300, just wanna make sure the 30 is the bees knees in detecting equip


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

You can use a leak detector and a hammer to find plastic pipes exiting a home. It is best if the valve you tap on is brass.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

I had a Fuji unit I bought years ago. The gen ear looks like the exact same unit. I never liked the way leaks were amplified thru the unit.They did not sound crisp and precise. I also bought the xlt 30 from Fisher and tried it. I sold it on ebay several years ago. At that time I liked the sound of my xlt 16 much better. The xlt 30 does have great digital displays and filters. One other thing you might consider is the meter on a leak detector. On the xlt 16 they are useless,most leaks register the same. On my microengineering LS 300 the detector has a meter response dial. The dial allows you to control how fast the meter registers the leak noise. This is very useful in getting the leak pinpointed when you have already narrowed it down to the last couple of feet.I have had leaks where I have trusted the meter over my ears and it has been accurate. I liked the idea gettinit had about tapping on the valve for plastic pipe locating. I am going to try it.


----------

